

HN Meetup Munich: May 2012 - HSO

It's HN Munich Meetup time again.<p><pre><code>  Date:       Thu 31 May 2012
  Time:       19:00 -- open-ended
  Location:   Reitmor 3
              Reitmorstrasse 3
              80538 Munich
              http://www.reitmor3.de
</code></pre>
If you'd like to present something, please give advance notice for planning. There is a beamer but keep in mind that people will be drinking beer while you talk.<p>If you are (part of) a startup, company, or financier, this is an excellent opportunity to step in front of the HN Munich community.<p>For questions or suggestions, contact us at hnmunichmeetups@gmail.com.<p>See you soon,<p>HSO<p>PS: Please leave a comment indicating whether you're coming so we can get a rough idea how many. Thx.
======
imaginator
Looking forward.

If anyone is interested, I was recently in Mountain View for buddycloud's YC
interview and can describe the preparation and process and interview.

~~~
HSO
very interested. thx!!!

------
bnr
Great, thanks for setting this up again! Will definitely be there.

------
hiddenfeatures
I'll try to make it this time. Thanks for dropping me an email!

------
sparknlaunch12
Cannot attend but are many German meetups held in German/English? Ie could you
get by with speaking English only?

~~~
bnr
I can't generalize on "many German meetups", but at this specific meetup
series, conversation tends to be in english.

------
siddhant
I'll definitely try to make it this time.

------
james-p
Long-time lurker, first-time commenter. I'll be joining this evening. Looking
forward to meeting you guys.

------
hef19898
And yet again, trying to make it! Hopefully it works out the third time...

------
quonn
I'll probably be there as well.

------
cdtwoaway
Will try to attend.

------
justliving
will be there! Thanks for organizing :-)

------
angerman
will likely be there as well.

